# Board Buddies



## ja6ke (Feb 5, 2014)

Thought I would give these a try. I have been trying to rip long angled strips to glue up into tubes. I was having a hard time getting a consistent angle across the length of the rip so thought these might help.










I decided to completely encase fence and mount onto that. Ran into a little issue with the clamps only partially grabbing the fence so I probably need to cut slots in the top so the clamps sit lower.

I am generally pleased with the bb but I can't really use them once the boards get narrow. Even though they don't really solve the problem I was hoping they would help with I do feel better about ripping wider boards now.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

This saw came with them. I find them handy and useful at times, other times, there is no room to use them.
However, the main mounts and rail can be used to attach sub fences, or a router fence solidly, accurately and rapidly to a Bies fence
I made the sub fence slip in T mounts out of aluminum bar as seen here.

I made the first slip in T mounts out of hard maple to do a quick rabetting job, it worked fine…....


----------

